

Of no technical merit, but awesome - actraub
https://vine.co/Zach.King

======
marvel_boy
Awesome indeed !

~~~
signaler
Seen this guy doing the rounds on Vine. It's a really great use of Vine and
very creative. There is a part of me wondering how he's getting paid or
getting income from this. I am not sure he does this `for the lulz`, because
that would be plain weird.

~~~
byoung2
He has some sponsored vines (e.g. LaCoste) so he is getting money for some of
them

